# my new truck- 1969 f100



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

Check out my new ride.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

That's awesome!!! I like how it's original. I remember my uncle had one on his farm. It had the inline-6 with a granny gear and could tow anything. Congrats!


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

Very nice! 3 on the tree?


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet pick up! Congrats!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

pretty freakin cool.


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

Glad there are still a few origional ones still out there


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Wow, that's in great shape.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Dang, that truck looks cherry. I'd go ahead and replace the back glass. I wouldn't even bother removing that ugly sticker. Like cancer, it might grow back.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

My first truck was one just like it


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Very nice my 1976 bronco will be out of the paint shop Friday cant wait--its been a labor of love-- hell its like a boat-- Ill never get what I got in it back out-- Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Dang, that truck looks cherry. I'd go ahead and replace the back glass. I wouldn't even bother removing that ugly sticker. Like cancer, it might grow back.

That is an awesome sticker! Keep it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks guys. It is three on the tree. Manual steering and manual brakes. It still has the original 360 motor in it as well. The Aggie sticker is going to be gone for sure. Go horn frogs. I'll post a few more pics.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice looking P/U, Congrats!


----------



## carrerajason (Oct 7, 2009)

nice...i had a 67 and 72. beautiful truck


----------



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

more pics


----------



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

This week I'm going to get the engine cleaned up and looking good over these next few days


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

That thing could be in a movie. Did you do any of the restoration work yourself?


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I had a 72, great truck and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

Very nice, I like it. I am partials to the bumps. Here is my 68 F250. Bed liner and new paint up next for me, although thinking about aftermarket AC.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

Very nice trucks!


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*My 4x4 f250 1971*

heres a pic of Old White. Long Bed step side with a wooden bed.


----------

